# Mathews TRX 38 string specs



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

Don't know if there what mathews is going to put out but I measured the stock strings on my trx 38
String 62.5" 
>17.5......29.25-33.25...36.75-38.75...17.5< go from left to right, the end I just from the right but is 17.5" from the loop on both sides 
Cable 43.875 
O..6.5-11.... 18.75-30.25.....7< same way go from left to right and the end serving on the right I just measure from the end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

Just so you know, the bow out of the box with those string lengths measured 29 3/8" and 62.5lbs the bow is a 29" module 60lb limbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalton6785 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you...appreciate it


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

smokin12ring said:


> Don't know if there what mathews is going to put out but I measured the stock strings on my trx 38
> String 62.5"
> >17.5......29.25-33.25...36.75-38.75...17.5< go from left to right, the end I just from the right but is 17.5" from the loop on both sides
> Cable 43.875
> ...


Are the serving specs for the TRX cables identical for both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

freefall619 said:


> Are the serving specs for the TRX cables identical for both?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

smokin12ring said:


> Don't know if there what mathews is going to put out but I measured the stock strings on my trx 38
> String 62.5"
> >17.5......29.25-33.25...36.75-38.75...17.5< go from left to right, the end I just from the right but is 17.5" from the loop on both sides
> Cable 43.875
> ...


Do you have the speed nock locations and qty's? Also, for the shown string/cable lengths, was this measured under tension or just pulled tight?


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

I could measure them for you when I get home from work for the speed nocks, the lengths were measured on a string jig with 100lbs of tension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

That would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

smokin12ring said:


> I could measure them for you when I get home from work for the speed nocks, the lengths were measured on a string jig with 100lbs of tension
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any luck on getting those measurements?


----------

